# Kimber issue or me?



## js

The past couple of range trips, including one today, have been pretty painful.

Usually after about 10 or so rounds I'm being beemed in the forehead with the spent casing. The casing is extracting fine and no jams... but it's coming straight back instead off to the right. It happened 3 times today. I was so fed up after about 25 rds I packed everything up and called it a day. I walked out of the range area carrying my range bag in one hand and holding a paper towel pressed against my forehead to stop the bleeding with the other. I now have 3 perfect cresent shaped sores on my forehead. Anyway...

What could be the causes...? I know it could be an ejector issue...but, could it be caused by other reasons as well? I'd rather rule other stuff out first before I give it to my gunsmith or box it up and send it back to Kimber... for the second time.

Also, I haven't changed the recoil spring yet, after about 800 rds. I'm going to order a recoil spring after I finish writing this. Could this be a possibilty as well...?


----------



## falshman70

I guess it could be a spring issue, but 800 rounds isn't a lot - although a 4" 1911 requires changing out sooner than a full size. It does sound like an extractor issue.


----------



## scooter

remove the slide and take out the barrel and slide a shell(loaded for weight) under the extractor and shake it a little. The extractor shouldnt let the case fall out easily, if it does it needs tensioning, if it doesnt its probably an ejector issue.

Does the ejector (top left of frame) have an extension of about 3/16" protruding out towards the barrel end? if not its the wrong ejector or it has broken off. The shorter (commanders/compacts) have this extension and the Govt. models dont.


----------



## Old Padawan

buy a hat... :numbchuck:


----------



## Old Padawan

quit shooting ganster style??? :smt082


----------



## Old Padawan

Seriously. I had a Kimber CDPII pro for a bit more than a year. It went back to the factory three times. The darn thing would fail to extract after 6-8 mags. Kimber has great customer service and tried very hard to make the gun work. I was shooting at Front Sight on a night course, started having problems AGAIN. I sold it and bought a couple of Glocks. MAN I do miss that gun... On the bright side, you shuld see me clear a jam. Thing of beauty.


----------



## js

Old Padawan said:


> buy a hat...


Already wear one when shooting... I told the range owner I'm going to start a full face shield from now on... :mrgreen:

or could start a new shooters trend by wearing this... 












Old Padawan said:


> quit shooting ganster style???


I'm using the weaver stance... always have.


----------



## js

Old Padawan said:


> Seriously. I had a Kimber CDPII pro for a bit more than a year. It went back to the factory three times. The darn thing would fail to extract after 6-8 mags. Kimber has great customer service and tried very hard to make the gun work. I was shooting at Front Sight on a night course, started having problems AGAIN. I sold it and bought a couple of Glocks. MAN I do miss that gun... On the bright side, you shuld see me clear a jam. Thing of beauty.


I love the gun, that's what really sux. It's a perfect fit for my hand and feels completely comfortable when shooting. It's easy to conceal, etc. But, I'm starting to lose faith in it... Yesterdays range trip was pretty fustrating... The last 10 or so rds was spent worrying about being poped in the forehead...again. I don't want to have that worry....


----------



## scarsolar

My kimber pro carry II was doing the same thing. It hurt like hell. So, this is an ejector issue?


----------



## Old Padawan

call Kimber. I was working with Dennis Molina. He is in charge of the custom shop. Is it possible that you broke the ejecter? Sounds like it may be short.


----------



## Ole Cypress

*this isn't what i wanted to hear.

i have been contemplating buying the kimber tactical 5".

Ole*


----------



## js

Ole Cypress said:


> *this isn't what i wanted to hear.
> 
> i have been contemplating buying the kimber tactical 5".
> 
> Ole*


I've put about 200 rds through that very gun... one word: Awesome! :smt023

I've got a few friends that have the Pro CDP II like mine and not one single issue with theirs. I talked to my gunsmith this afternoon and he seems to think that the extractor tension may need to be adjusted. If that's case I'm just going to let him do it. I'm going to field strip it in a minute and check the ejector.


----------



## js

scooter said:


> remove the slide and take out the barrel and slide a shell(loaded for weight) under the extractor and shake it a little. The extractor shouldnt let the case fall out easily, if it does it needs tensioning, if it doesnt its probably an ejector issue.
> 
> Does the ejector (top left of frame) have an extension of about 3/16" protruding out towards the barrel end? if not its the wrong ejector or it has broken off. The shorter (commanders/compacts) have this extension and the Govt. models dont.


I took it apart tonight to clean it from this weekends range trip. Here are some pics of the ejector...


----------



## scooter

That looks like a Govt. model ejector to me , or at least a hybrid ??
When I get home tonite Ill take/post some pics of both my commander and kimbers ejectors and you will see the difference.


----------



## js

scooter said:


> That looks like a Govt. model ejector to me , or at least a hybrid ??
> When I get home tonite Ill take/post some pics of both my commander and kimbers ejectors and you will see the difference.


Well, I dropped it off with my gunsmith this afternoon. He's going to check the extractor tension as well as do some work on the ejector. His personal carry handgun of choice is Kimber, so I trust him to get it right.


----------



## drifter44

Old Padawan said:


> quit shooting ganster style??? :smt082


I like upside down myself:watching:


----------



## scooter

Grrrrrrrrrrr......... I cant get my cam to macro tonite
This is the best I can do JS but you should be able to tell the difference easy enough. IMHO someone screwed up and put the wrong ejector in that pistol.


----------



## Dr.K

drifter44 said:


> I like upside down myself:watching:


I was testing out some ammo for functioning in my CDP Ultra II the other evening, I stopped short of my range so that I could be in the shade, I keep my brass, so when I noticed that it was slinging into the woods, I started using a "modified gangsta" stance, so that my brass landed out of the weeds. I was laughing at myself, but it worked.


----------



## dladd

I have the CDP II 5" and have had no problem with brass hitting me in the head. 

I will say this though. I have a Desert Eagle .50 A/E that will pop you right between the eyes. I'm not saying that the problem is the same but with the Desert Eagle, the issue is caused from limpwristing it. If you allow it to torque in your hand (due to the rotation of the bullet), the brass will hit you in the forehead or worse yet, go down the neck of your tucked in t-shirt.

So I'm just throwing this out there. Could you be allowing the pistol to torque in your hand a little?

dladd


----------



## mvslay

js said:


> I took it apart tonight to clean it from this weekends range trip. Here are some pics of the ejector...


He JS I have an Ultra Carry in SS. The top portion my ejector's length measured 1.110" overall. That ejector looks a bit shorter than mine.


----------



## stormbringerr

same thing (casings hitting head) happened to a friend. gunsmith filed the extractor to a different angle and it worked fine then.


----------



## bcb2bcb2

agree with dladd....sounds like you're limpwristing it.


----------

